# Grand Seiko Collector's Guide



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

The Grand Seiko is probably the most highly regarded piece from Seiko's line of vintage watches. First introduced in 1960, this particular watch would forever change the perception of luxury watch fans about the brand, accomplishing its goal of creating "the best luxury watch in the world".

Here is a collector's guide we've just published on the GS, covering its many variations: 44GS, 62GS, 61GS, 45GS, 19GS, 56GS, and the first of the Grand Seikos, the 3180 model: Grand Seiko Collector's Guide

The guide also looks into each movement used for the GS line which I hope would serve as a helpful reference. And as with the other guides, we also give recommendations on what models to consider for starters, unique pieces, and the grail of all GS watches.

Enjoy! Any feedback is welcome as always 

Thanks!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

a very good reference ! i have a few seiko's, but not that one. good show. vinn


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It looks incredibly comprehensive. It must have taken hours and hours to put that together!

But just vintage?


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Caller said:


> It looks incredibly comprehensive. It must have taken hours and hours to put that together!
> 
> But just vintage?


 I may add more on modern / currently available GS models eventually Caller but not just yet. I'm more of a vintage guy and obtaining information on models currently in production by Seiko isn't quite as hard so I don't know that I can add too much value. Still I would love to do a timeline or something.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A well written and very informative guide that I have enjoyed reading and will go back to regularly. :yes:

Thanks for all the time, effort and research that must have been involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrançoisR (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello,

From my research online about vintage Grand Seikos, you do seem to have the greatest depth of knowledge, by quite a large margin. I therefore thought I would ask you a very specific question about the 4522 8000, which I'm hoping you might've the answer too. Your guide is fantastic, but on this particular topic does not go to the level of detail I am looking for.

I have been looking at a lovely GS 4522 8000 on eBay and am very tempted to make a bid. However, one of the images provided by the seller with the case back open shows the movement stamped with 4502A (080524). All my research tells me that the 4502A is a King Seiko movement and should not be inside a GS. Do you happen to know if any GS 4522 8000 were ever fitted with the 4502A movement? Any advice would be welcome...

Francois


----------

